# Decent Note books within 25000 INR



## sandynator (May 29, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

A. *22 - 25k *


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

A. *14" screen & should be very light  to carry*


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

A. *ASUS mostly preferred but open to others VFM but quality laptops also Plz no HCL, Chirag & Zenith Stuff* 


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

A. *Office, Internet, Music [Ripping Audio cds], HD movies viewing & Basic photo editing*


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

A. *Screen rsln of 1366 x 768 with matte screen preferred  
*

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

A. *[a] I'm looking for 2nd generation Pentium Dual core  B950/960 with basic gfx card like N Vidia 510m/610m OR Newer AMD A6 4400M trinity APU but have no idea how will it perform compared to Intel 2nd generation PDC with N Vidia 610 Gfx card please throw some light in this area ,

 Notebook should have 500 gb HDD,good Battery Backup upto 5 hrs, USB 3 must, light weight, small display will do & can compromise on DVD also 


PS: Ready to wait till june end if some new launch in pipeline*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

Samsung RV Series RV513-A02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

or if you want Asus-

Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus


----------



## sandynator (May 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Samsung RV Series RV513-A02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> or if you want Asus-
> 
> Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus



Thnks brother but I have seen all these models online but they do not satisfy my needs.

 Features required are USB 3, at least 500GB HDD, Any AMD or N Vidia 1GB Gfx card with 2nd generation PDC B950/960 CPU.
*Basically I was looking out for models like the ASUS A43SJ / K43SJ which have been discontinued here*

BTW I'm also ready to go for AMD Trinity A6 4400m dual core APU's if they come under 25k. AMD A4 Llano will also do but no E series APU please.
If you or anyone has idea about these notebook please mention.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2012)

checked Asus X-Series laptop with 2nd gen Pentium Dual Core (B940 or B950) with GT520 locally just an hour ago. was quoting a price of 26k. those are discontinued but you should be able to find locally if you know where to search.

else check this deal: Asus X44H-VX025D @ 24450


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 1, 2012)

I suggest you to opt for Asus X44H that is the best you can get in your budget.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 4, 2012)

I've no idea about gfx cards whatsoever so please tell me how this intel hd 3000 in core i3 will perform compared to basic n vidia 520m or 610m. I'm not a gamer but would love to try out less gfx intense games.

What is the battery life of Asus X44H or any other core i3 notebook? [Requirement upto 5hrs without charge]

Finally can someone compare the *Core i3's* performance with the newer *AMD trinity A6 4400m *Dualcore APU for me. Will A6 be at par with core i3 in CPU intense tasks?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2012)

HD3000 is on par with GT520/MX/610 if you don't game. even if you game performance will be almost same.

No. Core i3 is much faster than AMD A6 but A6 runs much cooler and its graphics is lot better than HD3000. but only if you use it. Also for normal use pick any. Usually A-series processor based laptops have a discrete graphics card in addition to the builtin graphics at same price as a basic core i3 laptop. But A6 4400 laptops may be late as usual.

Those laptops should offer 4hr+ battery life.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> Those laptops should offer 4hr+ battery life.



You mean core i3 na?? 

I guess AMD A6 trinity will give more battery life what say??

I would have gone for lenovo X120e also but its pricing was not justified & moreover I'm looking for notebook which will stay for long term with me 3+ yrs. So USB 3 & Long Battery life is must.

Thnks a lot for help bro....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2012)

sandynator said:


> You mean core i3 na??



i waa talking about the Asus laptops.



sandynator said:


> I guess AMD A6 trinity will give more battery life what say??



should but lot depends on the manufacturer. furthermore one can tweak voltage to get more battery life. 



sandynator said:


> I would have gone for lenovo X120e also but its pricing was not justified & moreover I'm looking for notebook which will stay for long term with me 3+ yrs. So USB 3 & Long Battery life is must.



3rd gen Core i3 should be idea choice but initially they'll be priced 30k+ for sure. Also A8 (quad core) mayn't appear under 30k.

Though A6 from Asus & Acer should appear with a 25k pricetag.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> 3rd gen Core i3 should be idea choice but initially they'll be priced 30k+ for sure. Also A8 (quad core) mayn't appear under 30k.
> 
> Though A6 from Asus & Acer should appear with a 25k pricetag.



Quite Skeptical about Trinity's release here. Not a single A6 model launched internationally from any company except HP Pavilion G6.

Just  hoping that core i3 ivy bridge comes soon with good configuration & price off-course


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

3gen i3 i.e. ivy bridge i3 is not gonna arrive anytime soon atleast we can't expect it within a month


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 3gen i3 i.e. ivy bridge i3 is not gonna arrive anytime soon atleast we can't expect it within a month



So what could be the expected time?? Can we expect it till july 2012 then?

Ivy bridge launch will bring down the prices of Sandy bridge & trinity will also play a main role...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

We can't say anything but hopefully it will be there in 2 months


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Quite Skeptical about Trinity's release here. Not a single A6 model launched internationally from any company except HP Pavilion G6.
> 
> Just  hoping that core i3 ivy bridge comes soon with good configuration & price off-course



Trinity laptops should be available by June 15th.
But it'll be best to watch the ivy bridge based laptops when launched. Almost all ultrabook/laptop powered by IVB have temperature zone in excess of 50. Whereas SB ram lot cooler. APU was even more cool. Don't rush for a IVB laptop when launched.

28-30k will be idea price for Ivy Bridge. You get GT520 level graphics + better battery life.



aroraanant said:


> 3gen i3 i.e. ivy bridge i3 is not gonna arrive anytime soon atleast we can't expect it within a month



computex is full of ultrabooks & tablets. no budget laptop.



sandynator said:


> Ivy bridge launch will bring down the prices of Sandy bridge & trinity will also play a main role...



SB's price is already dead low. For 24k you get a usable config from Asus. I doubt we'll see any price lower than that. Though the dual core versions will continue to exist.

OT: HP 2000 2116TU. 3rd gen i5 (without any discrete GPU) @ 34.5k. this is real good price. expecting a i5 from Asus/Samsung under 30k soon


----------

